# 1st Time Rat Owner Of A Lil Boy ^^



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Proud new owner of a baby rat pup  His name is Remy and I think he's about 14-15 days old he was going to be used for feeding but I saved his life


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww he's very cute. Are you going to get him a cage mate when he gets a little bigger?


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

I would Love him to get a cage buddy but I'd need a bigger cage so for now I've been spending time with him alot unless I need to put him in his cage to do errands or clean up.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Oooooh, be sure to learn how to care for the baby. They aren't usually separated from their moms until 5 weeks. Your little guy looks like he needs to be bottlefed longer & given extra nutrition.


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh I did a lot of research on babies and I have puppy formula & a bottle with a nibble, Also been making it go potty after every feeding & massaging it to circulate him.


----------



## Yolandi (Oct 22, 2012)

Violet_SilverBlueWolf said:


> Oh I did a lot of research on babies and I have puppy formula & a bottle with a nibble, Also been making it go potty after every feeding & massaging it to circulate him.


Looks like you got it under control girl! You little animal saver


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Violet_SilverBlueWolf said:


> Oh I did a lot of research on babies and I have puppy formula & a bottle with a nibble, Also been making it go potty after every feeding & massaging it to circulate him.


Great then! That's all I was concerned about. You're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Update on Lil remy he is more active and his lil eyes are open now


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you at least I know I'm doing good taking care of him ^^


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing a great job. Clearly you have done your research, I was concerned when I saw how small he was. Thanks for joining, we will love to see this guy grow up!


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Rodents=Love256 said:


> Sounds like you are doing a great job. Clearly you have done your research, I was concerned when I saw how small he was. Thanks for joining, we will love to see this guy grow up!


I cant wait to see him grow up  I've been spending a ton of time with him and he Loves to snuggle on my shoulder under the shirt with his lil head sticking out


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Please keep the posts coming


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Well my lil Remy has passed on tonight I dont know if it was myco or what but he passed away quietly in his cage. RIP Remy I'll miss U soo much =(


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh no :/ That's so sad..I'm sorry for his passing 3:
It sounded like you were doing such a top notch job..I wonder what happened :c


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

It is so easy to get attached to small helpless little ones - sorry for your loss.


----------

